# Dewey's Golden Jubilee



## karenandthekids

Attention all goldens! Check out these links for more info for a weekend at the beach with your pooch(es)! Oct 4 - 6 Dewey Beach, DE!

Here's the website for more info - Dewey's Golden Jubilee | A Golden (retriever) Rush to Dewey Beach

Here's where to register (free) we just want to see who is coming - Dewey's Golden Jubilee Registration - Eventbrite

Here we are on FB so you can give us feedback and ideas - https://www.facebook.com/DeweysGoldenJubilee

Going small with events this year. I didn't realize when I started this dream that my older soulmate golden, Sammy, would be battling cancer now

Hope to see a ton of goldies there !


----------



## MaureenM

This looks like a great time!!! I'm excited to see an event close by. So glad you posted it, we will definitely plan to make some of these events!


----------



## karenandthekids

YEAH. I think we're up to 50 goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## MaureenM

You made the Cape Gazette:

*Dewey's first Golden Jubilee comes to town Oct. 4 to 6*

Golden retreivers to be featuredAug 30, 2013 Share on email Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on print More Sharing Services 0 

There’s a gold rush heading to Dewey Beach when the first Golden Jubilee will be held the weekend of Oct. 4 to 6.
Golden retrievers will find a little piece of heaven with their families during this simple, fun-filled weekend on Dewey’s beautiful dog-friendly beaches! A Dewey dog license is required - see www.townofdeweybeach.com for details.
The weekend will kick off with a Gold Rush to Rehoboth Beach’s Boardwalk on Friday evening, Oct. 4 Families, along with their goldens, will rush to the Boardwalk to enjoy an evening of strolling, shopping, munching and mingling.
At 10 a.m., Saturday, Oct. 5, at the Life Saving Station on Dagsworthy Avenue, there will be Blessing of the Animals, followed by a Meet and Greet where folks will have a chance to introduce themselves and their fur-kids. A group photo will be taken at that time for all who would like to join in.
The romp will begin immediately after the photo. Participants will have lunch on their own, but Grotto Pizza delivered to the beach may be a fun option!
Later, Yappy Hour will be at Sharkey’s, and dogs and their people are welcome to come to dinner at Lazy Susan’s in Lewes.
Many hotels are dog-friendly and have reduced rates for the event. Check out www.deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com for more information.
For more information email [email protected].


----------



## karenandthekids

*Mayor of Dewey will be coming out to meet us!*

We sent out a press release. The mayor is going to come out too!
Can't wait!


----------



## MercyMom

I found out about this by looking at GRREAT's web site. I tend to have problems making decisions. I am also trying to find a special church service where my husband can get some help, and they have a service in Philadelphia on both Saturday and Sunday the same weekend. *Sigh* I have been wanting to take Mercy on a road trip vacation somewhere. We were going to West Virginia, but the people we were visiting decided to see someone else for their anniversary. I was even going to search for "Dog Friendly Vacations" to plan a vacation getaway with Mercy and my family. And now I found this. I already registered through Eventbrite. I even booked a room at two hotels until I decide which one to stay at. :Silly me huh? I am still trying to decide whether to stay one or two nights. One hotel requires a two night stay. I wont make a final decision until I call the church in Philadelphia tomorrow to see which of the two nights the preacher we wish to see will be speaking, Saturday or Sunday night. I'm too late to order gear. Shucks! I will not buy the temporary license until I know 100% what I am going to do. As much as I want to stay Saturday night, I might not get to depending on the church service. I will still have to locate pet friendly lodging in Philadelphia also. I really don't want to stay Sunday night in Philadelphia with my having to go to work on Monday. At the very least, I would love to march down the boardwalk on Friday night and have Mercy swim during the day on Saturday. If the preacher we wish to see will be there on Saturday night, we would have to leave before the happy hour.  I am not a big fan of crabs anyway. I will make up my mind for sure tomorrow. I hope I get to come up and join you guys!:crossfing


----------



## MercyMom

MaureenM said:


> You made the Cape Gazette:
> 
> *Dewey's first Golden Jubilee comes to town Oct. 4 to 6*
> 
> Golden retreivers to be featuredAug 30, 2013 Share on email Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on print More Sharing Services 0
> 
> There’s a gold rush heading to Dewey Beach when the first Golden Jubilee will be held the weekend of Oct. 4 to 6.
> Golden retrievers will find a little piece of heaven with their families during this simple, fun-filled weekend on Dewey’s beautiful dog-friendly beaches! A Dewey dog license is required - see www.townofdeweybeach.com for details.
> The weekend will kick off with a Gold Rush to Rehoboth Beach’s Boardwalk on Friday evening, Oct. 4 Families, along with their goldens, will rush to the Boardwalk to enjoy an evening of strolling, shopping, munching and mingling.
> At 10 a.m., Saturday, Oct. 5, at the Life Saving Station on Dagsworthy Avenue, there will be Blessing of the Animals, followed by a Meet and Greet where folks will have a chance to introduce themselves and their fur-kids. A group photo will be taken at that time for all who would like to join in.
> The romp will begin immediately after the photo. Participants will have lunch on their own, but Grotto Pizza delivered to the beach may be a fun option!
> Later, Yappy Hour will be at Sharkey’s, and dogs and their people are welcome to come to dinner at Lazy Susan’s in Lewes.
> Many hotels are dog-friendly and have reduced rates for the event. Check out www.deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com for more information.
> For more information email [email protected].


Cool man! It would be great to meet you! I hope I get to go! I feel like a little kid begging my daddy (God) to let me go to this thing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## MercyMom

*My Final Decision*

Okay it's settled! I am coming up on Friday and spending Friday night up there. I will be staying with my husband and son at the Sea Esta Hotel on Houston Street, since the other hotel requires a 2 night stay. We will be staying in Philadelphia Saturday night to attend a special church service, so we will have to probably have to leave at 2. Philadelphia is 3 hours from Dewey beach and the service is at 7. Mercy will be nice and comfortable at the Sheraton Suites Airport while we are at the service. Mercy will still have plenty of time to enjoy the beach between 11 and 2 on Saturday. I will be coming to the Goldrush to Rehoboth Beach on Friday night! I can hardly wait! I can see all those families and kiddies loving Mercy already! My new Therapy Dog Group is having it's 10th anniversary at my hometown's Fall Jubilee that Saturday! (Gritting Teeth) I wish I could be there, oh well! See you guys at the beach man!


----------



## MercyMom

Since I'm only staying over on Friday night, which restaurant would you recommend for guests to dine at on Friday evening, prior to the Goldrush to the boardwalk?


----------



## MaureenM

MercyMom said:


> Okay it's settled! I am coming up on Friday and spending Friday night up there. I will be staying with my husband and son at the Sea Esta Hotel on Houston Street, since the other hotel requires a 2 night stay. We will be staying in Philadelphia Saturday night to attend a special church service, so we will have to probably have to leave at 2. Philadelphia is 3 hours from Dewey beach and the service is at 7. Mercy will be nice and comfortable at the Sheraton Suites Airport while we are at the service. Mercy will still have plenty of time to enjoy the beach between 11 and 2 on Saturday. I will be coming to the Goldrush to Rehoboth Beach on Friday night! I can hardly wait! I can see all those families and kiddies loving Mercy already! My new Therapy Dog Group is having it's 10th anniversary at my hometown's Fall Jubilee that Saturday! (Gritting Teeth) I wish I could be there, oh well! See you guys at the beach man!


I'm glad you're able to come!!! As it stands now I won't be doing the boardwalk on Friday because I have to work. I'm trying to get someone to switch days with me but no takers yet.


----------



## MercyMom

I should hope to still be able to come. Mercy will be almost finished with her antibiotics by the weekend of October 5th. I am thinking of dining at Gilligans on Friday night.


----------



## MercyMom

*I can stay both nights after all!*

I can stay both nights! I was told that the conference was no good! We will now be staying at the Atlantic Oceanside for both nights. Yes!


----------



## MercyMom

Man, it is so hard to wait for this event!:hyper: I saw a sample movie of Goldens playing in the ocean on the event website.:smooch: I can see Mercy now all happy and bouncy. I can hear those waves and those sea gulls.


----------



## MercyMom

*Everybody ready for tomorrow?*

Hey guys! I'm surprised there isn't any chatter in here this evening. Man, I am so looking forward to this trip! I am also working on this hard project for class as well. Whew! Balancing the two hasn't been easy. I will be bringing my laptop of course. I will see some of you tomorrow night at the boardwalk. :wave:


----------



## MercyMom

I'm heading off for the beach man!


----------



## MaureenM

The water's perfect!! See you all tomorrow and have a great time tonight! Take lots of pictures, I think it will be something to see all those Golden's on the boardwalk.:wavey:


----------



## MyBuddy22

awww wish we could have made it work, maybe next year.


----------



## MercyMom

MaureenM said:


> The water's perfect!! See you all tomorrow and have a great time tonight! Take lots of pictures, I think it will be something to see all those Golden's on the boardwalk.:wavey:


Wow! Finley looks just like Mercy in that picture. I so look forward to seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## MercyMom

MaureenM said:


> The water's perfect!! See you all tomorrow and have a great time tonight! Take lots of pictures, I think it will be something to see all those Golden's on the boardwalk.:wavey:


Wow! Finely looks just like Mercy in that picture! I so look forward to seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## MercyMom

MyBuddy22 said:


> awww wish we could have made it work, maybe next year.


I wish you could be here Laurel. Hopefully, next year.


----------



## MaureenM

We had a great time yesterday, such fun! Very cool to meet Mercy and her family!


----------



## MercyMom

MaureenM said:


> We had a great time yesterday, such fun! Very cool to meet Mercy and her family!


Great pictures!


----------

